# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  The Reds, maruten Inazuma Kohaku .. mulai Rp. 0

## h_andria

menanggapi koment rekan2 forum... ttg lelang saya kemarin..

saya lelang mulai Rp 0,- .... katanya biar seru .... it's Ok!!!

Kohaku Blitar, uku 35 cm.. sipipi halus...  ::   ::  
original belum di salon ...   ::   ::  
 

- lelang dimulai sekarang sampe jumat tgl 23 April 2010, pkl 19.00 wib waktu server
- dimulai Rp. 0,00 .. kenaikan berikutnya minimal Rp. 25 rb ... (belum ongkir ya)
- Bungkus option Rp. 800 rb rupiah, dengan menulis "*DIAMBIL COY*"
- 5 % buat koi's

koi ada di kolam rumah ..

salam,

harri 021 9545 8317

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

